# vintage rc help



## razor9882 (Dec 11, 2007)

*my buddy gave me this rc and im trying to find out what it is if anyone could tell me that would be great.*


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

WOW...
I have never seen one before. I would like to see more pics. the bottom of the chassis closer detail on the suspension.
It is definitley OLD...
Any body with it?
Dan


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like maybe a second-generation Yokomo Dogfighter. I had one I ran on dirt oval back in '87, but mine had the monoshock on the front. This one even looks like an early shaft drive.

Looking again, this car looks like a nitro car, so maybe it isn't a Dogfighter. Yeah, now I see the old worn-out engine sitting on the right in that first pic.

Oh well....LOL


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

old proline knobbys.. i know those badboy tires anywhere!
car.. hmm..


----------



## hotshoe317 (Nov 24, 2007)

*???*

my guess, would be looking at the shocks, kyosho . they made a 4 wheel drive buggy in the 90's that i think was also available nitro??? but the shocks look like kyosho for sure. my .02 Brad


----------



## razor9882 (Dec 11, 2007)

I think i found out what it is this is what i found searching around

http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/m_1643915/anchors_1643915/mpage_1/key_/anchor/tm.htm#1643915


----------

